# beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?



## noobtuber (16. November 2011)

*beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*

Geld ist erstmal egal ich will ne wasserkûhlung die alles andere in den schatten stellt, leistungstechnidh wie vom aussehen. kann mir da wer nen geheimtipp geben?


----------



## böhser onkel (16. November 2011)

Evga hat gutte Karten mit Oc Kühlern…

Kosten aber auch 600+

ich denk es geht ja um GPU oder?


----------



## noobtuber (17. November 2011)

nein die hardware hab ich schon ich brauch ne komplette wakü


----------



## Clonemaster (17. November 2011)

*AW: beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*

Wenn du eine komplette Wakü zusammengestellt haben willst, solltest du mal hier vorbei schauen


----------



## noobtuber (17. November 2011)

danke, aber eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen welche teile von welcher marke die elute darstellt


----------



## Bambusbar (17. November 2011)

*AW: beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*

Auch wenn die Frage in einem Forum nicht ganz sinnbehaftet ist aber ...

*Wozu*?

Macht ja nicht den Anschein, als ob du dir wirklich eine WaKü zulegen willst.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. November 2011)

*AW: beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*

Ein Mora3 oder Nova1080 mit einen KryosPro + Coollaboratory Liquid Wärmeleitmittel ist zb. WaKü Elite, Pumpe ist 3. rangig weil sie nix mit der Kühleistung zu tun hat...
Eine gute Pumpe bekommt man für 40€.

Es muss auch ein zweck verbunden sein, einen mora3 zb nur für den CPU ist als wenn man mit einer Panzerfaust auf Fliegen schießt ...


Aber die allerbeste WaKü wäre, eine 100m gewundene Kupferspierale mit 5 Pumpen und sie steckt 10m unter der Erde 

Oder noch besser... man Wohnt an einen Fluss, und die 100m Spierale geht in den Fluss rein(sollte aber ab und an gewechselt werden)


----------



## axxo (17. November 2011)

*AW: beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*

Die besten und teuersten Teile nutzen nichts, wenn derjenige, der sie zusammenbaut und einstellt,nicht richtig verwenden kann weil er sich mit der Technik nicht zu genüge auseinander gesetzt hat.


----------



## Kabelgott (17. November 2011)

*AW: beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*

Ist doch logisch, oder?
Natürlich ein Kühlkörper aus nem PKW/LKW mit ein paar Industrielüftern, und einer so eine Pumpe, wobei du das ganze dann am besten draußen aufstellst, sonst platzt dir noch das Trommelfell 
So ungefähr würde wohl eine sehr leistungsfähige Wasserkühlung aussehen


----------



## k.meier (17. November 2011)

*AW: beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*

@die is ma geil eh.....


----------



## bobtune (17. November 2011)

*AW: beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*

check mal meine.


----------



## noobtuber (17. November 2011)

ich hab nen i7 2600k und möchte ihn gerne mit ca. 5,4 ghz betreiben. grakas sind 2 evga gtx 580 hydro chopper die ich gerne mit 1 ghz core takt betreiben würde


----------



## Uter (17. November 2011)

*AW: beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*

Du bist dir bewusst, dass man durch eine Wakü nicht unbedingt besser übertakten kann und dass eine Wakü keine Wunderkühlung ist?


----------



## Verminaard (17. November 2011)

*AW: beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*

Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht. 
Anscheinend hast du noch keine Wasserkuehlung und wuerdest gerne eine haben.





noobtuber schrieb:


> nein die hardware hab ich schon ich brauch ne komplette wakü


 
Auf der anderen Seite hast du schon Komponenten die von Werk aus Wasserkuehler montiert haben. Mit was betreibst du die jetzt?


noobtuber schrieb:


> ich hab nen i7 2600k und möchte ihn gerne mit ca. 5,4 ghz betreiben. grakas sind 2 evga gtx 580 hydro chopper die ich gerne mit 1 ghz core takt betreiben würde


 

Und die Hardware mit deinen gewuenschten Spezifikationen dauerhaft zu betreiben, da wird glaube ich selbst eine Wasserkuehlung an ihre Grenzen stoßen.

Setz dich mal etwas mit der Materie auseinander, um nicht enttaeuscht zu werden.

Vielleicht waer ja ein Durchlaufkuehler so wie dieser hier eher geeignet. Wobei das Ganze drumherum ungleich aufwaendiger ist, als bei einer normalen Wasserkuehlung. Wenn dir der Aufwand und die Kosten wert sind, viel Spass


----------



## <BaSh> (17. November 2011)

*AW: beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*



noobtuber schrieb:


> ich hab nen i7 2600k und möchte ihn gerne mit ca. 5,4 ghz betreiben. grakas sind 2 evga gtx 580 hydro chopper die ich gerne mit 1 ghz core takt betreiben würde


Hast du dich schoneinmal im OC-Bereich umgeschaut, 5,4 Ghz wird dir keiner für 24/7 empfehlen. Selbst wenn die Temperaturen gut wären, würde es der Prozessor nicht lange machen.
Bei den Grafikkarten wäre es sicher nicht anders.
Was willst du mit solch einer übertrieben hohen Leistung? Der Rest, z.B das die Wakü keine Wunderkühlung ist wurde ja schon gesagt.


----------



## noobtuber (17. November 2011)

natürlich würde ich nicht 24/7 mit diesen taktraten daddeln. ich meine nur zum benchen. mit hardware mein ich eben die grakas, die habe ich schon, jetzt brauch ich eben noch den kühlkreislauf dazu. ich finde es etwas unfair mir von einer high end wakü abzuraten, nur weil dies meine erste sein sollte


----------



## <BaSh> (17. November 2011)

*AW: beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*

Es rät dir keiner davon ab, aber es kam so rüber als würdest du denken, dass eine Wakü eine Kühlleistung eines Chillers hat.
Wenn du mir dein budget sagst stelle ich dir gerne etwas zusammen.
Extern oder intern?
Farbwunsch?


----------



## noobtuber (17. November 2011)

budget ~600-700€ farbe hätt ich gern was giftgrünes so das die schläuche etwas leuchten, wie es hier oft zu sehen ist


----------



## <BaSh> (17. November 2011)

*AW: beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*

Leider etwas teurer aber es können auch Abstriche gemacht werden. Das ist meiner Meinung nach aber wirklich schon Highend 
>>>Warenkorb<<<


----------



## noobtuber (18. November 2011)

naja ich will hald das maximum an leistung was zu dem preis möglich ist


----------



## Uter (18. November 2011)

*AW: beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b7ab4ebefbd9a3bf7a608185e6a9e433

Leistung ohne Ende und vor allem ohne Schnickschnack und Spielzeug, allerdings mit diesen Lüftern nicht leise.


----------



## axxo (18. November 2011)

*AW: beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*

Wäre da eine Laing D5 nicht eher "das beste&teuerste" als Pumpe? Und warum nicht direkt auf 16/10er Schläuche bauen ?


----------



## <BaSh> (18. November 2011)

*AW: beste wasserkühlung auf dem markt?*

Naja eine D5 hat zwar ordentlich Durchfluss dafür aber nicht den Druck den eine Laing DDC hat.
16/10 hat keine wirkliche Auswirkung auf den Kreislauf, 11/8 ist als Einsteiger einfacher und sieht auch in nicht unbedingt riesengroßen Gehäusen noch gut aus


----------

